# Loader rental



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

OK guys here is a question I sure I going to get allot of **** over but I might have a chance to remove snow from somewhere big and will need a loader. The loader doesn't need to be big as a 12' wide box blade due to the streets width, around 100hp is all. what I am asking is what would a rental loader cost per month for 5-6 months cost me? Now I know its only an estimate but would really help in the bidding process. I will be contacting the equipment places in the area this week soon but you guys have always stepped up and helped out everyone with a question so I figure why not try it??????

Thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Could be anywhere form 2-4k per month


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah thats what i actually figured it be but how do they charge you with a rental bud? Is it figured per hour or per day?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Not sure what you mean. I think your only allowed so many hours on it too.


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

I guess I mean do they figure it per hour or per day to charge us? I know there is a hour limit as well. I think I read 160hrs/month is how its figured maybe I am wrong. So if $3000/160 =$19/hour they charge lol sounds too cheap


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

any ideas for a push blade and what kind to look at?


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I've seen some rentals at $3500 a month and that keeps you to a limited hours, lets say 40 hours a month. After that its well over $20 per hour of use, I just don't recall as it was a few years ago I was looking at the rentals. Call up a volvo rents of cat dealer and see what you can work out. Also they may have a minimum time period for a snow rental such as 5 months.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Is this bid for next season? Trying to get a loader this late in the season isn't always easy. Secondly, to worry about the total number of hours probably won't be one of the bigger problems with winter rental..
Over the corse of winter you will very rarely run over the total allowed hrs. in a 5 month period , even if it's limited hr. winter rates. Now, as others have pointed out, expect to pay $2-4K
How do you expect us to help with blade/pusher selection with no description of the type of work?


----------



## PALSLANDSCAPING (Dec 3, 2011)

Good luck getting a machine this time of year.


----------



## NFDDJS (Sep 22, 2009)

Here in NH if you are looking for a winter rental, a CAT 930H, 500 hours for the winter around $4,800.00

Not cheap when you start to do the math you can lease a loader for 60 months for about the same and have it year round for around $2300 a month...


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

I know its going to be hard to find a machine but the people are not happy with their contractor they have now and have a way out so they came to me. 
It will be plowing small streets 12' wide, allot of them. It mostly will be done with pick ups but loader will be a time saver as well


----------



## adan (Nov 24, 2010)

Roughly $2500-$4500 for a new bid size loader rental. 40-60 hours per month. If you got secured work for it probally better off leasing?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

kramer56;1401679 said:


> I know its going to be hard to find a machine but the people are not happy with their contractor they have now and have a way out so they came to me.
> It will be plowing small streets 12' wide, allot of them. It mostly will be done with pick ups but loader will be a time saver as well


When someone isn't happy with the existing contractor, make sure you find out why... This will help you to provide the services they expect/expected. 
When plowing lots of small streets that are barely 12' wide, why a loader? What type of experience do you have that the past contractor didn't? This may not be an issue, but did you look overhead on the streets? Loaders have a higher profile and if low branches, cable or power lines hang down, the wheel loader might not fit. 
Considering you said roads, a pusher is useless. You could put a 10 or 11 ft. angle blade with trip edge, however you'd need to make sure the machine is set up with a extra valve. Then you'll need to find the blade, make sure it has the right coupler for your machine and someone actually knows how to run a wheel loader with blade. 
Plus, the rental rate for a loader just to use a bigger plow isn't really worth it.
I just sold a 94 L8000 city truck, 11 ft. front blade and 9 ft. side wing with 39K miles for $9k. Excellent on roads, just not small parking lots. If you have the room, these are the hot ticket, not wheel loaders. I had a few smaller private roads that with the plow and wing down you could move a ft. of snow off to the side no problem. They are available cheap all over the midwest. One other option I'd consider would be a AG tractor. Put a Plow on the 3 pt. end of a New Holland Bi-directional and the visibility plus manuverability, you now have an un-stopable machine. 
These are just some ideas to help with snow removal...


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

If you are set on using heavy equipment to do this job why not a skid loader? Any wheeled skid steer with two speeds should move an awful lot of snow as long as you dont have a complete idiot in the seat. Besides, you can get a skid steer just about anywhere at almost any time of the year. Look for a Protech pusher. I used one a few years back and it worked very well. I'm not expert with pushers but that's what everyone around here runs.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

If your doing roadways, you don't want a pusher unless you are trying to hog & pile the snow, most roads are just windowed to the outside edge which pushers don't do well.


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

RLM;1403319 said:


> If your doing roadways, you don't want a pusher unless you are trying to hog & pile the snow, most roads are just windowed to the outside edge which pushers don't do well.


Also streets are not perfectly level. A large pusher would just ride the crown leaving snow on the low sides.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Other problem with doing streets with a loader is once the box is full, the snow piles up and if it is wet, it clumps up and you will have boulders as big as a VW Beetle rolling to the side of the road. Once you get to the end, do you have a place to put that mass of snow... multiple events.

Trucks allow you to loose the snoe along the side of the road even.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

you probably wont be able to get one this time of year


----------

